# How long does it take?



## army_paralegal (19 Apr 2005)

Okay, on April 7, 2005, at night, I completed my CFAT test.

They are currently doing my security check.

How long does it take?

Remember, I am going for the summer & week-end program for QYR.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (19 Apr 2005)

This is your best general guide http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29386.0.html

If that doesn't apply someone with more knowledge will answer.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (19 Apr 2005)

Think Calendar, not Watch ...


----------



## army_paralegal (19 Apr 2005)

How long in calendar time then?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> How long in calendar time then?



Please stop confusing an Enhanced Reliability Check with a security check.   The Enhanced Reliability Check should take no more than a week to come back unless you were convicted of a criminal offence or have credit issues, than it will take longer.


----------



## army_paralegal (19 Apr 2005)

Right now, I have around $200.00 debts. I did not receive the credit card invoice yet.

But, I always make my payments on time.

Should that be a problem?


----------



## GO!!! (19 Apr 2005)

"evening and weekend program" 

hehe, well, from the mouths of babes. I love the reserves!


----------



## ROTP Applicant (19 Apr 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> Right now, I have around $200.00 debts. I did not receive the credit card invoice yet.
> 
> But, I always make my payments on time.
> 
> Should that be a problem?



If you're serious with your question, then the answer is, it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## army_paralegal (20 Apr 2005)

ROTP Civi U said:
			
		

> If you're serious....



I am.


----------



## GO!!! (20 Apr 2005)

Is most of your debt consumer debt, or is it mortgage, car loan, student loan etc?


----------



## Marty (20 Apr 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> "evening and weekend program"
> 
> hehe, well, from the mouths of babes. I love the reserves!



Just curious , have you ever been punched out by a Reserve Soldier? You seem to have some issures.


----------



## army_paralegal (20 Apr 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Is most of your debt consumer debt, or is it mortgage, car loan, student loan etc?



All consumer debt.


----------



## Marty (20 Apr 2005)

Marty said:
			
		

> Just curious , have you ever been punched out by a Reserve Soldier? You seem to have some issures.



Sorry ....issues   thought I better correct that before you know who does


----------



## GO!!! (20 Apr 2005)

Marty - Never - I've punched out a few though, they had big mouths too - why do you ask?

Paralegal - 200k is alot, it may adversely affect your application process, as there is potential for you to become an administrative burden. Be prepared to give an explanation if your recruiter asks.


----------



## Abdallah (20 Apr 2005)

Can I apply to resserves when I am 15, and then officially accept when I am 16. Or do I have to apply 16 and wait about a year?


----------



## army_paralegal (20 Apr 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Marty - Never - I've punched out a few though, they had big mouths too - why do you ask?
> 
> Paralegal - 200k is alot....



I don't have 200K. AS in thousand.

I have $200.00 debt.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Apr 2005)

> Marty - Never - I've punched out a few though, they had big mouths too - why do you ask?



GO beat me up once. Poked me right in the eye    

I had to miss a training weekend for it  :'(
(Played paintball with all my cadpat kit instead though)


----------



## kincanucks (20 Apr 2005)

Abdallah said:
			
		

> Can I apply to resserves when I am 15, and then officially accept when I am 16. Or do I have to apply 16 and wait about a year?



You must be 16.


----------



## kincanucks (20 Apr 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> Right now, I have around $200.00 debts. I did not receive the credit card invoice yet.
> 
> But, I always make my payments on time.
> 
> Should that be a problem?



No


----------

